# Hires screw down bottle stoppers.



## hiresman1895 (Jan 6, 2014)

Does anyone know how to make the rubber part of the stopper more pliable without destroying it?


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 6, 2014)

Are you talking about something like this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I prefer my root beer _not_ in bondage. [8D] You might try the WD-40 treatment: http://www.ehow.com/how_8661937_make-rubber-soft-again.html


----------



## hiresman1895 (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes, those are the stoppers I'm talking about!Thanks surfaceone, I will certainly try it, & post how it turns out.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey, Might try A stop leak additive for transmisions. It's made to swell the O rings and replace the polymers. Don't over do it, in the trans after time they over swell and mush out but if you keep an eye on it there won't be a problem. Good luck either way...Don


----------

